# a6000, GX7 or OM-D E-M10?



## homertjones (Jun 9, 2015)

Hopefully somebody has had experience with these cameras but I've been searching around for a good mirror less camera and it seems like it has come down to these three (Sony a6000, GX7 or OM-D E-M10). My first preference is the a6000 just from what I've heard, but what really is the deciding factor is price and the quality of the content. I really do want a good all around photo and video camera (with an emphasis on video), which is what the a6000 seems to offer. The only problem with the Sony is that it's close to $200 more than the other two and I'm torn on whether just to go with the Sony or if the other two can compare at a lower price point.


----------

